

Billionaire investor Peter Thiel: 'Always aim for a monopoly' - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-talk-in-london-on-business-and-politics-2015-4

======
morpheous
Spoken from a position of power. Not practical (or indeed useful) advice for
most people.

